

Ask HN: What book should I recommend to someone who just finished LPTHW? - mohsen

More Info:<p>I recently recommended Learn Python the Hard Way to someone who has no programming background.<p>He just finished the book and is asking for:<p>1)A python book to read next.<p>2)A book for another programming language that he can learn.<p>Any recommendation is appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
kachhalimbu
Zed himself recommends Django book as the Next Steps[1] at the end of LPTHW.
If he wants to dig deep into Python Dive into Python [2] would be a great book
to start working on next. For other language I would recommend some static
type language just to broaden his programming understanding. [1]
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/next.html> [2]
<http://diveintopython.org/>

~~~
mohsen
did you mean to give a 3rd reference?

Thanks.

------
pavelludiq
After i learned python i went on to learn scheme,he might like "How to design
programs". <http://www.htdp.org/>

I haven't been paying attention to the world of python books for a while, but
i started with the O'Reilly books by Mark Lutz.

------
aorshan
If he wants to learn objective-C, Programming in Objective C by Stephen G.
Kochan is a great book

